# 2010 party photos



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

I have already started planning my 2011 party and am looking for ideas. Here is the link to my 2010 party and would like to see other's post pics from last years parties as well. Maybe it will get the creative juices flowing. I am working on a putting down some recipes and a party planner guide on my blog as well and could use some collective spirit. http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/halloween-2010.html


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's my pix from last year
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/missmandy-albums-my-halloween-2010.html


And here's some of my decorations for this year
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/missmandy-albums-halloween-2011.html


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Here's my pix from last year
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/missmandy-albums-my-halloween-2010.html
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! That was quite a spread last year! Can't wait to see what you do this year!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh! I love everything! That's really neat fabric you have over your furniture.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a link to my decor last year. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.484681955990.291435.736495990&l=ba9f1d491e&type=1

Here is the link to the Be WITCHY party 2010

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.484620775990.291385.736495990&l=773f80f55a&type=1

Unfortunately we had to cancel our Boo Bash last year because we were sick.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Here's a link to my decor last year. The second link is for my first Be WITCHY party. Unfortunately, we had to cancel the Boo Bash last year because we were all sick.
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.484681955990.291435.736495990&l=ba9f1d491e&type=1
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.484620775990.291385.736495990&l=773f80f55a&type=1


 I hate to hear about you having to cancel. Maybe you can make up for lost time this year. Bet the kids loved your haunt!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Here are ours from last year. We didn't get to do much because the baby was going through his 4-month sleep regression and I was TIRED. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/elise-albums-2010.html

And here are some from a couple years ago.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/elise-albums-2008.html


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Elise said:


> Here are ours from last year. We didn't get to do much because the baby was going through his 4-month sleep regression and I was TIRED.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/elise-albums-2010.html
> 
> And here are some from a couple years ago.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/elise-albums-2008.html


That's great! Puking pumpkin is a classic. I noticed you had a skull torch. I made 8 this year for our party and yard haunt. I have them on my blog somewhere. That chandelier is really great! LOL Captain Planet? love it!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks! I was really happy with how the Captain Planet costume turned out, especially since it only cost me about $5! 
You _made_ skull torches? I'll have to check that out as I just bought those from Party City that year and they only lasted about 15 minutes.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Elise said:


> Thanks! I was really happy with how the Captain Planet costume turned out, especially since it only cost me about $5!
> You _made_ skull torches? I'll have to check that out as I just bought those from Party City that year and they only lasted about 15 minutes.


2 bucks (not counting oil) and some elbow grease : Check it out http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/2011/08/even-death-could-not-stop-flames-from.html


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

kallie said:


> Oh! I love everything! That's really neat fabric you have over your furniture.


Thanks. That fabric was a from Walmart. 1 Pillow and a microfiber throw. Got em after Halloween 2009 for $2.50 each.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I REALLY dig your black pumpkins with the green glow.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

star_girl_mag said:


> I REALLY dig your black pumpkins with the green glow.


Thanks  Those were another after season deal at 3 bucks each. I always change out the bulbs in pumpkins. Green, red, or a flicker bulb. 

Keep the photos coming people.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love seeing all of the pics you guys are posting!! The decor looks fantastic!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

I updated some pics and videos from 09 and back. http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/halloweens-of-past.html


----------



## anazasie (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the photos guys - loved every one of them. I've needed some inspiration to do my first party and I've seen some great ideas - looking forward to posting my own photos


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

anazasie said:


> Thanks so much for the photos guys - loved every one of them. I've needed some inspiration to do my first party and I've seen some great ideas - looking forward to posting my own photos


Since it is your first, may I be so bold as to offer you this in the way of assistance? http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/halloween-party-planning.html


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Here's a link to my decor last year.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.484681955990.291435.736495990&l=ba9f1d491e&type=1
> 
> ...


Oh, Printersdevil: I MUST HAVE THAT GHOULS NIGHT OUT SIGN!!!! Is there any information on the back of where it is from or who made it????


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics from last years party, it was our first one. It was in the basement and outside. The decore doesn't look nearly as good in pics. These were just a few of the girls posing before the party got started. We are doing a carnival theme this year, can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics from last years party, it was our first one. It was in the basement and outside. The decore doesn't look nearly as good in pics. These were just a few of the girls posing before the party got started. We are doing a carnival theme this year, can't wait to see how it turns out 
View attachment 88284


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> Here are a couple of pics from last years party, it was our first one. It was in the basement and outside. The decore doesn't look nearly as good in pics. These were just a few of the girls posing before the party got started. We are doing a carnival theme this year, can't wait to see how it turns out
> View attachment 88284
> 
> View attachment 88288


Very nice! can't wait to see the carnival!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey wicKED - I just recently discovered your blog but I am already a big fan. I plan on using a few of your recipes this year (Cat Sh** Souffle, Jack-O-Lantern Face Feast, Raunchy Ranch Dip, and maybe the Reanimated Ribs if I can talk myself into it). Keep the ideas coming! 
Anyway, here are some pictures from my past parties: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/scaredycat-albums-favorite-halloween-decorations.html


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great pix, ScaredyCat


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

ScaredyCat said:


> Hey wicKED - I just recently discovered your blog but I am already a big fan. I plan on using a few of your recipes this year (Cat Sh** Souffle, Jack-O-Lantern Face Feast, Raunchy Ranch Dip, and maybe the Reanimated Ribs if I can talk myself into it). Keep the ideas coming!
> Anyway, here are some pictures from my past parties:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/scaredycat-albums-favorite-halloween-decorations.html


The ribs are not that hard if you follow my shortcut, and man are they good! Thank you for being a fan... you have no idea how much that means to me. Love your decorations! especially the creepy shower man... you know what they say about great minds


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

scaredycat - I absolutely LOVE your skeletons trying to "break in"....looks awesome!!!  Very creative!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

wicKED - Great minds DO think alike! I absolutely love the playful side of Halloween and the creepy shower man is the perfect way to poke fun at my guests who are attempting to have some "private time" in the bathroom, especially the ones that have had a little too much to drink. I like to put one of those battery powered strobe lights in there with him. Also, last year I pinned a little note on his shirt that said "Made you look" for those guests that actually opened the shower door to get a better look at him. Keep up the great blog (I will stop lurking and start commenting, I promise) and I'll let you know if I do the ribs.

MissMandy - Thank you! I got the idea to put cheesecloth over the top of my lamps from you and I LOVE the way it looks. Creepy!

jakiedoodle - Those skeletons are hilarious, aren't they? I've actually had guests from last year's party ask me if the skeletons will be back this year. We put one of those big yard spotlights on them when it got dark and the resulting shadows made them look extra creepy. I'm thinking about putting some more up this year. It will be a skeleton invasion!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

Ha ha! Love the "made you look" note for your guests!  Great touch. We're going to do a bloody shower scene with the blood-smeared shower curtain and all that. But I LOVE the idea of the scary guy in the shower! 
I made a sign to hang on the outside of my bathroom door - "Eternal RestRoom"


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ScaredyCat, your Halloween decorating style is awesome!  Really love the vases on your mantle. You have a lovely home btw.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Restroom - Hahaha! Fantastic!

Tannasgach, how nice, thank you! Sometimes I feel like my halloween decorating sytle is a bit conservative, especially when I read some of the creative posts on this forum. I am more attracted to the humor and silliness of Halloween than anything else, which is why I love wicKED's clever recipes (oh my gosh, the Cat Sh** Souffle with the adjoining picture of the "chef" - I thought I was going to die laughing!). I like doing things that surprise people, make them laugh, but also send a little chill up their spine. This year - shhhh! don't tell my guests - I'm going to hire my son and his friend to hide in the bushes and scare the holy living crap out of the guests arriving at the party. I want them to have an adrenaline rush BEFORE they even set foot in the door. Last year, during the party I squirt my guests with silly string every once in awhile when it was least expected. What other holiday party could you get away with that stuff? If you tried it at a Christmas party everyone would think you had a few screws loose! (which in my case, might be true)


----------



## BrokenBlacksheep (Sep 22, 2010)

ScaredyCat, your decor is to die for! lol! Love your ideas. I'm going to post my last year indoor decor in a bit too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the skellies climbing up the house to break in!


----------



## BrokenBlacksheep (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's a couple of mine: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/brokenblacksheep-albums-2010.html. Will have to find more later.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

BrokenBlacksheep said:


> Here's a couple of mine: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/brokenblacksheep-albums-2010.html. Will have to find more later.


Nice house! I freakin love the redrum! I am so stealing that idea!


----------



## BrokenBlacksheep (Sep 22, 2010)

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> Nice house! I freakin love the redrum! I am so stealing that idea!


Go for it! I actually came up with that one on my own. I'm loving all the pics! I'm taking notes right now.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I love this thread! I love seeing all of the great ideas and decor. Very creative. BrokenBlackSheep...i'm madly in love with your dexter kill room. For someone not familiar with dexter or the show, it could just be used as a generic kill room. Very cool!

Here is mine from last year. We had a circus theme.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/amfatallyyours-albums-circus-theme-party-10.html


----------



## BrokenBlacksheep (Sep 22, 2010)

the link's not working, AmFatallyYours.

Is it private or something?

Dying to seeeeeee.

Thanks for the compliment on the Dexter room. This year we're going to make it our "Make-out/Murder room" for couples. Basically just going to decorate it, put a sofa in it. It's our office and we have to use it somehow. Any other ideas?

nevermind. got it now.


----------



## BrokenBlacksheep (Sep 22, 2010)

LOVE those vampire cupcakes. omg!!!!!!

I plan to do my bathroom in all spiders this year too.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

*some of mine to share*

Here are some of my pictures from my first party a couple years ago.
The first one was an old mattress with a blood covered sheet....we made the blood and those are my hand prints.
The second one I just thought would be a good reason to have some cool stuff out for everyone to look at.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks! I never have any leftover of those cupcakes. Some are strawberry and some are cherry filled. If there are any left, people ask to take them home. haha


I love the mattress idea, SasyGrl! Your stuff looks great.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I am loving all these photos! You are all giving me some great ideas.

BrokenBlacksheep - Your spiders and bats are seriously creepy. And what a great idea to put the "REDRUM" in the mirror. I have gone on several ghost hunts up at the Stanley Hotel here in Colorado where Stephen King was inspired to write "The Shining" and let me tell you, that place freaked my freak!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Sneaky Peeky at 2011


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks freakin awesome, ww! How'd you get all the bottles to glow?


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

A bit of this, a dash of that. Such as b12, laundry detergent, sports drinks, quinine, and highlighters.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohhh ok, so it's not edible lol. You did such an awesome job on those bottles, I thought it was actual liquor!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Most of them are. Only about 10 of the smaller ones are not edible.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

wicKED lovin those bottles to! Enjoyed looking at all the pics everyone! Great way to get ideas and to get inspired for new ones! Here is mine from last year...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/blackfog-albums-halloween-party-2010.html


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Love that green room. Is the ghost a projection?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks............no it is one of those plastic covers for windows and I had a red spot on the outside facing the side of the house.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

ingenious!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just looked through them all. Everything looks great, blackfog!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks MissMandy!! I loved yours also and that spread of food was awesome. I am so sad that we are not having a party this year. We decided to put the money towards our fam vacation in December. I will live through all of your plans for your parties and drool lol!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you  Money is so tight this year too. We decided to cancel our big cookout this summer so we could have more moola for the Halloween party. I was bummed, but I'd MUCH rather have our Boo Bash than a cookout lol


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Thank you  Money is so tight this year too. We decided to cancel our big cookout this summer so we could have more moola for the Halloween party. I was bummed, but I'd MUCH rather have our Boo Bash than a cookout lol


I feel your pain. Recycling old props and making huge sacrifices to have our party this year.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> I feel your pain. Recycling old props and making huge sacrifices to have our party this year.



Mmhmm, it completely sucks. I really wanted to turn the backyard into a haunted walk through for my guests. I even started making tombstones and everything. But it's just not in the budget this year. Had to scratch that idea too  Hopefully next year!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Start putting all the change from the day into a piggy for next year. It is surprising how much you can have at the end of a year! Putting your kids through college really gets in the way.....last one and graduates in May, Yeah!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

blackfog said:


> Start putting all the change from the day into a piggy for next year. It is surprising how much you can have at the end of a year! Putting your kids through college really gets in the way.....last one and graduates in May, Yeah!


It's that time again! Going to make some updates to the party and recipes guide soon!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooo, let us know when you do, WicKED! I'm a big fan!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

wickedweekend, thanks for the link to your blog. you gave me a lot of new idea's. Halloween isn't celebrated here nearly as much as in the USA, but with all the idea's and stuff i have gathered over the years i can make my party even better this year now.

renate


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

ScaredyCat said:


> Oooo, let us know when you do, WicKED! I'm a big fan!


Will do and thanks! I appreciate that!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

tweety16_6 said:


> wickedweekend, thanks for the link to your blog. you gave me a lot of new idea's. Halloween isn't celebrated here nearly as much as in the USA, but with all the idea's and stuff i have gathered over the years i can make my party even better this year now.
> 
> renate


So glad I could help you. Hope it is a blast. Share pictures when you can!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll have to live vicariously through y'all this year


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> So glad I could help you. Hope it is a blast. Share pictures when you can!


i will. had to cancel last year becouse i had too much studying to do and examns the day after halloween but hopefully we can have a party this year.
( still not sure becouse my father in law is very sick and if he dies in the next 2 months i don't think we are up for a party...)


----------

